# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Tiger Claw gloves (hong kong)

## Frank M.

For years I've seen these really neat bronze gloves. I was recently told they were antique tiger claw gloves. I like the antique ones, but I wanted to build a set of my own completely out of steel. I can see how they were linked together. I can see the joints on the fingers are riveted. I don't understand though how flexable are the joints. I am not sure how to go about making the fingers flexible. I'm also not sure how the palm peice was done. I remembered this site from a long ago question. I'm hoping someone would know of a book or something, that would teach me how to build these. I got some pictures of the antique ones. I'm not convinced the name is right.

----------


## Tsugio Kawakami

These aren't antiques. I have a set that I bought a loooong time ago for $25. They were sold as "Bronze Ninja Hand Tiger Claw" ... Somethingorother.

They're thin sheet steel with some nasty brown coating on them. The finger joints barely move, and they are kinda painful to wear. I'd suggest looking elsewhere for design ideas if you intend on making some.

----------


## Emanuel Nicolescu

Have a look at the Indian "bagh nakh" for a historical tiger claw model. Much simpler and logical. 

If you have any fabricating/blacksmithing knowledge it shouldn't be too hard to cut out the various pieces from mild steel sheet and then bend them to fit. 
If you don't then that's another story...

----------


## Frank M.

> Have a look at the Indian "bagh nakh" for a historical tiger claw model. Much simpler and logical. 
> 
> If you have any fabricating/blacksmithing knowledge it shouldn't be too hard to cut out the various pieces from mild steel sheet and then bend them to fit. 
> If you don't then that's another story...


I'm not really looking for historical. I had a pair of bagh nakh, wich I canniblized for these gloves. I've got the palm part hammered out, and the back of the hand wich I used the claws to make the spikes wich I attatched to a decorative skull, so the claws are comming from the mouth of the claw. 

Tsugio Kawakami, I kinda figured they were junk, but I love the look. It's the fingers that I thought would be not as flexible. Was thinking of going with more of a riveted midevil type gauntlet with the parts riveted to heavy leather gloves. But I'm not sure how flexible that would be, or if it would be strong enough to hold 4-6 inch type claw like protrusions from the tips. 

This is my first time making anything like this. Figured someone here might got answers. My first post was kinda vauge, but I knew these came from china, and figured the great amount of experts in the area would have tons of information.

----------


## Emanuel Nicolescu

Hi Frank,

Perhaps the folks in the Armour forum and the Bladesmith Cafe can be more helpful. I've seen people fabricate their own plate and mail gear so likely someone knows how to deal with joints. 

Good luck with your project and post some pics when done  :Smilie: 

Emanuel

----------


## Frank M.

> Hi Frank,
> 
> Perhaps the folks in the Armour forum and the Bladesmith Cafe can be more helpful. I've seen people fabricate their own plate and mail gear so likely someone knows how to deal with joints. 
> 
> Good luck with your project and post some pics when done 
> 
> Emanuel


I will definetly post pics.

----------


## Nathan Stah

I know I'm bumping a year old topic, but I'm in Hong Kong right now and I'd like to buy a pair of these gloves. Where can I find them in Hong Kong?

----------


## David Lewis Smith

might I suggest Armourarchive.org ? there are lots of patterns and instruction there (think of them as a Swordforum family of armorers ) and you should be able to cobble something from that Frank

----------


## Gene Wilkinson

> I know I'm bumping a year old topic, but I'm in Hong Kong right now and I'd like to buy a pair of these gloves. Where can I find them in Hong Kong?


Nathan,
these are usually available on ebay (from Chinese sellers). If you are in HK for a while I'm sure you could oreder some and get them delivered to you there.
Just don't wear them when you go to board the plane home  :Wink:

----------

